# Triangular Seiko



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw a triangular Seiko, shades of Hamilton, in a local Cash Converters recently.

I was quite taken with it but the clasp on the stainless steel bracelet wouldn't fasten on my wrist, it would fasten every time off the wrist.

Because of this It made me wonder if it was genuine.

Do Seiko actually make a triangular watch?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Paul, thats the one.

They were asking Â£49.99 and I'm tempted even though it wouldn't fasten on my wrist.

Should I or shouldn't I? :lookaround:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Seiko have done several triangular watches. The SNA003 & SKA377 are the ones I'm looking for at a reasonable price.

I have also seen mention of copies on some site or other, referred to as a 'replica'


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

SKA373 is the one that I saw.

Unfortunately by the time I made my mind up it had been sold. 

He who hesitates...


----------

